# Fluval Fx4/5/6 intake screen



## FranklyFish (Jan 4, 2019)

For those of you wanting to keep fry and baby shrimp safe with a fluval fx canister or possibly other canister filters I have found an alternative to a sponge. Seeing as the gph of the bigger canisters are rather high I was looking for a really large sponge at my lfs when I stumbled upon a Marineland Carbon Canister (part # PA0145) 

These are on amazon for about $15. I got a rubber o-ring from work that fits into the light gray, the inside of the extendable fluval intake, right where the OEM fluval "strainer" attaches.

The carbon container now has a very snug and water tight fitment with the fluval extension.

Furthermore because there is an inner an outer screen on the carbon cantainer you can add cores foam or any kind of filter media to the container and increase your filtering capacity.

The container even has a flat back so it fits flush against the back of the tank and the screen is small enough that it should keep pretty much anything from getting into your canister.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a neat ideal.


----------



## FranklyFish (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, I filled it up with some lava rock and it works great!

Bump: Thanks, I filled it up with some lava rock and it works great!


----------



## FranklyFish (Jan 4, 2019)

Been using this for a month and a half and it works really well with being full of small crushed lava rock. I found it in the grilling section of home depot and filled it up with the smallest pieces. I thought about filling it with the plastic dish scrubbies as well but the lava rock is working good. I have yet to find any shrimplets inside the fx4 and it also works as a biological prefilter.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been looking for something like this! Thank you so much!


----------



## paige350z (Feb 18, 2020)

FranklyFish said:


> Been using this for a month and a half and it works really well with being full of small crushed lava rock. I found it in the grilling section of home depot and filled it up with the smallest pieces. I thought about filling it with the plastic dish scrubbies as well but the lava rock is working good. I have yet to find any shrimplets inside the fx4 and it also works as a biological prefilter.


I love this idea! I don't currently use that huge strainer that came with the FX6 - I used the intake from the Aqueon 75 filter, and then added a large coarse sponge. However, I've never really liked the LOOK of this, and your carbon canister seems like a more attractive option. How often do you have to remove it for cleaning? I can't tell if that mesh looks like it's going to gunk up really fast or not. And does the o-ring make removal difficult? 

I've got extra Matrix that would probably fit in there nicely. 

Thanks for the creative idea!  <3


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I might have to try that. Can you share the measurement on the O ring?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

good idea to keep small fry out!

I wonder how it will do in a couple of months and what maintenance is like to scrub the screen


----------



## nacskins (Aug 23, 2016)

Any update on how it worked?


----------



## hitechVONN (Jul 24, 2020)

SOLD!!! My carpet layer is always clogging my intake.

Thoughts on adding Seachem Matrix for added bio filtration??


----------



## Herefishy07 (Dec 21, 2021)

FranklyFish said:


> Been using this for a month and a half and it works really well with being full of small crushed lava rock. I found it in the grilling section of home depot and filled it up with the smallest pieces. I thought about filling it with the plastic dish scrubbies as well but the lava rock is working good. I have yet to find any shrimplets inside the fx4 and it also works as a biological prefilter.


Dish scrubbies!!! THAT's what I use, on the intake. The one's I find at the dollarama, I break the end of the roll in the middle and unroll. The circular scrubbies are actually rolled up cylinders. Used elastics to attach to the inlet.


----------

